# for the pros: Which lenses are an ABSOLUTE must?



## JMBriggs (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in the process of writing up a budget of the cost to startup a photography business. I will be doing portraits 100% of the time. As of now if I do any weddings or events it would be as a second shooter. I am purchasing either the older 5DII or if my budget stays under enough the 5DIII. I already plan on purchasing the Canon 24-70 2.8 and I have a 50 1.4. What else should I absolutely have?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 8, 2012)

for portraits only? nothing really. your fine with what you have if  you buy the 24-70. MAYBE an 85mm lens..but I wouldn't call that a "must have".


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 8, 2012)

What do you want to focus on shooting? Many things fall under "portraits".

And before you worry about a photography BUSINESS, I'd highly recommend you worry about your photography first. Then, among other advantages, you'd be able to answer your own question.

FWIW, my "must have" list begins and ends with the Nikon Trilogy (14-24mm 2.8, 24-70mm 2.8 and 70-200mm 2.8). If I was forced to pick just one, it would be the 24-70. I recently sold my copy and regretted it at my very next session. I bought another one the same week.

If you're only shooting portraits, you're on the right track with your Canon 24-70. For weddings and events though, the flexibility of the 70-200 on a full frame body is invaluable.


----------



## 21limited (Oct 8, 2012)

85mm is the traditional portrait length for an FF camera. A really fast one to give you maximum control over depth of field would be the best. I've always thought 50 was a little to short for portraits. But it depends totally on your shooting style and look. If there's some place you can rent a fast 85 for a day, do a couple of comparison shots with your 50 and see "which one is you?"


----------



## tmjjk (Oct 8, 2012)

I desperately would love to have the 70-200 2.8 IS
But I am not a pro... YET
I shoot 90 percent of the time with my 50  1.4  on a crop sensor body.  It is a beautiful lens and if you are shooting primarily people... small groups... you are set.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2012)

Definitely, buy an 85mm prime. Just get the f/1.8 model. It's not a lens, but you also desperately need some electronic flash lighting gear, of some kind. And some modifiers, like umbrellas, softboxes, maybe a beauty dish. A 24-70 is nice and all, but it tops out at only 70mm...not NEARLY selective enough, and with limited background control possibilities. You probably want a 70-200/2.8 zoom; the older Mark I Canon models are fine. I think Canon's 135mm f/2-L is also a wonderful lens, with a very lovely "look" to its images.


----------



## Tee (Oct 8, 2012)

Studio, outdoors or both?  I'd say the 85mm is your next lens for your kit.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

the one you have.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 8, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> the one you have.



WRONG ANSWER! WRONG WRONG OMG WRONG ANSWER.

You need a 400mm f/2.8.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't someone else once reply to Chase Jarvis by saying "the best camera is the one you don't have" ... being the idea is that your gear will never be good enough.

In that vein:


(http://bigmacky.wordpress.com/2009/04/page/5/)


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

JMBriggs said:


> I'm in the process of writing up a budget of the cost to startup a photography business. I will be doing portraits 100% of the time. As of now if I do any weddings or events it would be as a second shooter. I am purchasing either the older 5DII or if my budget stays under enough the 5DIII. I already plan on purchasing the Canon 24-70 2.8 and I have a 50 1.4. What else should I absolutely have?




Knowledge and experience is more important


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for your input and suggestions. Please know I am not the kind of person who would start up this business without experience or knowledge. 




			
				Derrel said:
			
		

> Definitely, buy an 85mm prime. Just get the f/1.8 model. It's not a lens, but you also desperately need some electronic flash lighting gear, of some kind. And some modifiers, like umbrellas, softboxes, maybe a beauty dish. A 24-70 is nice and all, but it tops out at only 70mm...not NEARLY selective enough, and with limited background control possibilities. You probably want a 70-200/2.8 zoom; the older Mark I Canon models are fine. I think Canon's 135mm f/2-L is also a wonderful lens, with a very lovely "look" to its images.



Derrel, I have currently been teaching myself lighting with off-brand manual flashes and shoot through umbrellas. I just ordered 2 lastolite 8 in 1 umbrellas. Very excited to try them out. Also on my budget list is 3-4 600ex-rt's.


----------



## orljustin (Oct 8, 2012)

JMBriggs said:


> Thank you to everyone for your input and suggestions. Please know I am not the kind of person who would start up this business without experience or knowledge.



Well, if you had experience or knowledge on doing portraits, you would know what lens you need, right?  Maybe a better question would be 'I love my X lens, but it has high levels of CA - what should I get to replace for best results?'.


----------



## Tamgerine (Oct 8, 2012)

I started with a basic 24-70 and an 85mm for my initial kit purchase. In order my next ones will probably be the 70-200 and then a 16-35, but I typically purchase more lighting gear/accessories before I purchase lenses. I am just more interested in controlling my light capabilities than my lens capabilities.


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the shooting space in the studio?

For my last studio set up I could shoot from 1 to 30 people at a time.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 9, 2012)

It's pretty huge... I think its 25'x50'? at the smallest.


----------



## skieur (Oct 9, 2012)

In general terms a wide angle, a regular focal length and a telephoto.  To get more specific: fast primes at 1.8, 2 or 2.8, where quality is really important or specific zooms depending on the subject matter that you are shooting.  Tilt-shift lenses are ideal for architecture and macros for insects and small items.  Long telephotos are the norm for dangerous animals although I have shot crocodiles and bears up close with regular 50mm lenses.

skieur


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 9, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Didn't someone else once reply to Chase Jarvis by saying "the best camera is the one you don't have" ... being the idea is that your gear will never be good enough.
> 
> In that vein:
> 
> ...



It was zack arias who i think said the best camera is the one you left at home.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 10, 2012)

For me it would be the 50mm F0.95 noctilux


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2012)

JMBriggs said:


> It's pretty huge... I think its 25'x50'? at the smallest.


Then you have sufficient space to use longer focal length prime lenses, like a 200 mm f/2L, or the less expensive 200 mm f/2.8.


----------



## skieur (Oct 10, 2012)

gsgary said:


> For me it would be the 50mm F0.95 noctilux



Yup, that would definitely be an interesting lens to play with.

skieur


----------



## Kolander (Oct 12, 2012)

For candid pictures (usually the best ones in weddings, parties and events), the 70-200 is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 12, 2012)

For me - 24-70 2.8 and 85mm 1.2 prime.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 12, 2012)

My favorite portrait lenses are my 85 1.8 and my 135L 2.0. I would also never leave my house w/o a reflector.  If you are going to be doing weddings I use my 70-200L 99% of the time during the ceremony.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 12, 2012)

skieur said:
			
		

> Yup, that would definitely be an interesting lens to play with.
> 
> skieur



My friend has one but is very protective


----------

